# Shas'O Mi'ros'kai can draw! =O



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi guys and girls, today I'm going to show you my artworks for Warhammer 40k while self advertising my DEVIANT ART PAGE which is in the link right next to the letter Q http://robertharutos.deviantart.com/

First off, drawings.
It only makes sense to put the ones that are your best up so people can go


> WOW THAT'S AWESOME!


 and praise you. I plan to mix things up a bit to provide quality works with a bit of humour :victory:

First up: Something good









And now something else that's good:









And now for something completely different:








P.S: Don't ask

Back to normality:









Did this as a part of my Yr 10 Art major Body of Work:








BTW, I like that game a lot 

And lastly a quick sketch:










I hope you guys like the crap I've just posted, because I honestly think I'm crap at this sort of thing.


----------



## theyoutuber (Apr 17, 2010)

WOW MAN (rep +) That was so crazfuler stuff right there I loved how the elder seem so quite as if the see 6 space marines walking by. GREAT WORK!


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

Pretty good, although some of the scale and perspective looks off. 
for example, on the Ranger, his hand is quite small compared to the rest of his body, and the lictors arms seem a little small for its body, but overall good job, keep practicing,


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

coalheartly said:


> and the lictors arms seem a little small for its body


Arms can go back, they're not stubby arms


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

Even so, the right arm,(its left) still looks a little short for its body, but as I said, overall pretty good


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

It's actually pretty good man, now if you could scan that and then use photoshope or a more advance art program to make it into graphic art, that would be cool.


----------

